# Фото форумчан или давайте знакомиться!



## Sfera

Дорогие и уважаемые форумчане, давайте знакомиться !
Приветствуется любая информация и, конечно, фотографии. Если поиск фото вызывает затруднение, то могу подсказать место, где искать)))
дружно сканируем паспорт)).
Итак, дамы и господа, кто самый смелый?


----------



## Arbitr

эмм :mda: Машуль а я стесняюсь.. я вообще очень скромный застенчивый слегка угловатый такой молодой человек.. можно я в сторонке за вами понаблюдаю?)


----------



## Sfera

*Arbitr*, врушка ты не стеснительная и от скромности не умрешь, 
углов не видела, поэтому нельзя!
Выкладывайся давай даешь позитив форуму!))))


----------



## Сашка

Sfera написал(а):


> Итак, дамы и господа, кто самый смелый?


Маша, ты)))


----------



## Sfera

*Сашка*, зачем вам старая колченогая бабка?))))))))
эх вы, мужчины...


----------



## Сашка

Sfera написал(а):


> старая колченогая бабка?


Это ты о ком? Не о себе же))) Я то тебя видел (если ты мне свою фотку показывала))))


----------



## Sfera

*Сашка*, ну ты даешь, Павлик Морозов)))))) 
ладно, не бум ломаться, как некоторые





давайте, открывайте свои личики, Гюльчитаи


----------



## Сашка

тебе за фотку


----------



## Sfera

Сашка написал(а):


> тебе за фотку


чего ты мне зубы заговариваешь?))))))
столько человек ознакомилось с темой и ни одного должного ответа.
Ведь это так интересно, какие мы на самом деле))) не стесняемся


----------



## orderman

Ну если все стесняются, тогда разрешите представиться:hi:


----------



## Sfera

*orderman*, Александр, очень приятно =)) А в каком городе Вы живете?


----------



## Sfera

малыш-чудо))! приятно познакомиться, Валерий


----------



## Сашка

Sfera написал(а):


> чего ты мне зубы заговариваешь?))))))


Да лан тебе, какие зубы))) Целиком не покажусь, имхо, вот так достаточно)))


----------



## Severnyj

А у меня новых фото нет - все середины 2000 гг


----------



## orderman

Sfera написал(а):


> А в каком городе Вы живете?


 г. Жашков Черкасская обл.
И можно просто Саша


----------



## iskander-k

Sfera написал(а):


> ладно, не бум ломаться,


А шо такая грустная ?

Мой адрес указан в под аватарой а фотку позже выложу, когда сфоткаюсь.

P.S. Фотка от аватарки не сильно отличается будет...


----------



## Sfera

*Сашка*, Саш, ты красивый мальчишка, чего ты прячешься?))
Боишься табуна поклонниц?))))))

*Severnyj*, Леш, нам всем тут без разницы, хотим лицезреть ведущего лекаря форума)), давай фотку середины 2000

*iskander-k*, Саша, ждем с нетерпением
Авка у тебя симпотишная))


----------



## Arbitr

вот и моя скромная персона...


----------



## icotonev

И это я..!


----------



## Severnyj

О нашел, год 2009 в гостях.


----------



## thyrex

Свежеиспеченный дипломированный специалист


----------



## aidoqa

*нормальное что нашел)*

вот собственно я)


----------



## goredey

Раз пошла такая пьянка.
Санек, а ты чего как красна девица ломаешься?


----------



## Amator

ну можете и на меня взглянуть))


----------



## Drongo

*goredey*, Ну ты мужик. :good2: Я думал ты худенький и щупленький. Отличная форма, качаешься или от природы такое сложение?


----------



## Sfera

iskander-k написал(а):


> А шо такая грустная ?


это не грусть, я так думаю 
Интеллектуально-творческий процесс:"Замучили аспиды"



Drongo написал(а):


> Я думал ты худенький и щупленький.


я почему-то тоже думала, что высокий и худенький)))


----------



## goredey

Drongo написал(а):


> Я думал ты худенький и щупленький.





Sfera написал(а):


> я почему-то тоже думала, что высокий и худенький)))



А вот и не угадали))




Drongo написал(а):


> качаешься или от природы такое сложение?



Санёк, оно это надо...железяки тягать? Тяжелее стакана ничего не подымаем :training1::training1::training1:


----------



## Tiare

Пока только такая, как найду что-нить еще, покажу


----------



## Sfera

*Tiare*, Давай, Мариночка, а то у нас мужчины стеснительные,как девушки востока. Одни глаза показывают))).
Я предлагаю всем хорошенько отметить НГ и потом здесь выложить фотоотчет)).


----------



## orderman

Sfera написал(а):


> Я предлагаю всем хорошенько отметить НГ и потом здесь выложить фотоотчет)).


И все фотки около 6 утра 1 января


----------



## грум

> И все фотки около 6 утра 1 января


Да это будет весело.


----------



## Саныч

Прикольно, а самое главное позитивно. Я свои выброшу после Нового Года, если получится


----------



## Сашка

Sfera написал(а):


> а то у нас мужчины стеснительные,как девушки востока.


да, если ты


Sfera написал(а):


> старая колченогая бабка


то я - восточная девушка ))))


----------



## Mila

И все затихли, а жаль


----------



## orderman

Mila написал(а):


> И все затихли, а жаль


*Mila*, Вашей фотки тоже нет


----------



## Sfera

мы обязательно продолжим)) тему!
можно выкладывать фото на отдыхе или с праздников, это будет весьма развлекательно и познавательно)

Вот, к примеру, мы с дочей и племяшкой. Угадайте, где это мы?


----------



## Mila

orderman написал(а):


> Вашей фотки тоже нет




Мне по статусу можно


----------



## goredey

Sfera написал(а):


> Угадайте, где это мы?


Волгоград. Мамаев курган.


----------



## Arbitr

угум..я там тож был


----------



## Sfera

*goredey*, молодца! Возьми с полки пирожок))

давайте, кто следующий выложит фотку-загадку?


----------



## Warrior Kratos

А вот и я 
http://s12.radikal.ru/i185/1112/58/a2f312630d3e.jpg
Кстати *goredey* на фото это вы где? У нас морозы с сугробами, а у вас тепло, трава зелёная. 6 дней назад всего фоткались.


----------



## Сашка

*Warrior Kratos*, а тебе скока лет?


----------



## Warrior Kratos

Сашка написал(а):


> *Warrior Kratos*, а тебе скока лет?


Давай ты выложишь свою фотку, а я скажу сколько мне лет. :biggrin:


----------



## Сашка

буду дома через 2-3 недели, выложу


----------



## Warrior Kratos

Сашка написал(а):


> буду дома через 2-3 недели, выложу


Ждёмс  14 мне.


----------



## Arbitr

Warrior Kratos написал(а):


> 6 дней назад всего фоткались.


6 дней назад и у меня +10 12 было правда без зеленой травы...


----------



## exerest

Мне 5+5+1+3x2-5-5+25-30 ;D
Просто не люблю информацию распростронять)


----------



## Arbitr

*exerest*, то есть тебе - 3 года??))) ты только в планах родителей?)


----------



## Warrior Kratos

*Arbitr*, а я 2 насчитал :biggrin: Но как видно ему 13 лет.


----------



## Arbitr

ам да .. в одном месте + с - спут:mda:ал


----------



## exerest

Ой извините ! Спутал случайно но за то сразу видно


----------



## Techno

Это мы Профессиональных фоток пока нет, с нашего фотика только такая


Спойлер


----------



## iskander-k

Вот замаскировался ! Как при съёмках оперов работающих в секретных структурах.


----------



## Techno

iskander-k написал(а):


> Вот замаскировался ! Как при съёмках оперов работающих в секретных структурах.


Если на мониторе яркость и контрастность на полную добавить, то можно что-то разглядеть


----------



## Techno

воть...


Спойлер


----------



## akok

Вот теперь намного лучше.


----------



## Mila

Какая красивая пара! Будьте счастливы! Ребят, если я не ошибаюсь, это первая пара у нас на форуме.


----------



## orderman

Mila написал(а):


> Ребят, если я не ошибаюсь, это первая пара у нас на форуме.


Предложение для *Techno*, пусть и жену записывает в студенты, будет семейный подряд


----------



## Techno

*orderman*, 


orderman написал(а):


> Предложение для Techno, пусть и жену записывает в студенты, будет семейный подряд


Ей пока некогда, кандидатскую скоро защищать Месяца через два может быть


----------



## Sfera

Mila написал(а):


> Какая красивая пара! Будьте счастливы! Ребят, если я не ошибаюсь, это первая пара у нас на форуме.



дай Бог не последняя)).
Кого еще поженим?


----------



## Ip_MEN

Techno написал(а):


> *orderman*,
> 
> Ей пока некогда, кандидатскую скоро защищать Месяца через два может быть



Главное, чтоб, "Диссертация" была на уровне.


----------



## glax24

Что то уже как год ничего не выкладывали. А вот и я.


----------



## Sfera

Продолжаем)

НА форум много новых лиц, давайте знакомиться!
Ждем фото и рассказа о себе любимых


----------



## Кирилл

некоторые фото не показываются.


----------



## akok

Смотря куда заливали. Могли удалить.


----------



## cybercop

*Только давно это было... 1982г. Гусев. Калининградская обл. Сборы после вуза*








_Добавлено через 1 минуту 57 секунд_






и сегодня

_Добавлено через 1 час 34 минуты 52 секунды_
Поищу еще свою офицерскую 

_Добавлено через 5 минут 8 секунд_






Мне 24 года... 1984-й, только получил старшего лейтенанта... Как давно это было... Как много казалось впереди...


----------



## Кирилл

[/ATTACH]Это я




Спойлер



Посмотреть вложение 10129




А это мы на хоккей ходили





А это я голодный


Спойлер



Посмотреть вложение 10130


А это сын голодный




Спойлер



Посмотреть вложение 10131


А это я ночью...за компом.




Спойлер



Посмотреть вложение 10132


----------



## cybercop

Очаровательный сынишка! Сколько ему уже?


----------



## Кирилл

три с половиной,тогда ему два было.

_Добавлено через 59 секунд_
Щас то он очаровательностью своей пользоваться научился-нашкодит и смотрит так,что и ругать сил нет...через силу тока.


----------



## cybercop

Знакомо. У меня внуку 2.5


----------



## Кирилл

*Sfera*, перезалей фото-нету его.


----------



## MstrGreen

а вот и мы


----------



## Кирилл

*MstrGreen*, немец хорош.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> MstrGreen, немец хорош.


Ага, и видать уже в возрасте...седой.


----------



## MstrGreen

это "сука" ей и 5-ти лет нету


----------



## Кирилл

*shestale*, ты где седых собак то видел?


----------



## shestale

На брылях уже выступила седина по-моему...или я ошибаюсь.


----------



## akok

Это ты где?


----------



## Кирилл

Так на шашлыках,фото колбасок в поздравлениях отсюда же!

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 30 секунд_
Природа хороша.
Хочу в пороги рвануть на охоту,если летная погода будет.
В общем если полетим-фото выложу,там красоты такие...не расскажешь!
Раскаты,вулканы,хребты,тайга...ооо красотищща!!


----------



## Sfera

моей маляське 6 лет


----------



## akok

Старшая сестра ))


----------



## Sfera

мой сына, вот он уже выше меня)) 
очередная награда для него, а для меня новая победа


----------



## грум

Михаил ты астрономией интересуешься?


----------



## mike 1

грум написал(а):


> Михаил ты астрономией интересуешься?


Немного. Но больше у меня папа интересуется астрономией даже телескоп недавно купили. Я в основном помогал ему строить ее.


----------



## aga5510

:mda:


Sfera написал(а):


> моей маляське 6 лет


красавица!


----------



## Stas1969

А вот я.


----------



## Кирилл

*Stas1969*, не та ли это Аврора,что на Неве?
Бывал тоже там)))


----------



## Stas1969

Да она самая.


----------



## Кирилл

Давай еще фото с Питера?
Давно там не был.


----------



## Stas1969

Только вечером, сейчас на работе


----------



## machito

Мы с Соничкой


----------



## Кирилл

Похожи!


----------



## Stas1969

Вот еще Питер. Меня мало, в основном фотографировал.


----------



## Sandor

Внук?


----------



## грум

> Внук?


Внук.


----------



## Кирилл

Года 4?
Им малым тока дай по клаве поклацать)))



*Stas1969*, помню на горбатом мосту с дагами поругались.
Короче на орехи выхватил в культурной столице я)))
А вообще Питер мне нравится.
И люди там хорошие.

_Добавлено через 51 секунду_
*machito*, у тебя дочка уже по ходу школьница?


----------



## Sandor

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Короче на орехи выхватил в культурной столице я)))


В Ленинграде-городе
У Пяти углов
Получил по морде
Саня Соколов.
Пел, 
Не музыкально скандалил
Ну, и значит, правильно,
Что дали!

(с) В. Высоцкий


----------



## Кирилл

*Sandor*, не помню такую песню)))
Видимо не слышал или забыл.
Качну.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Видимо не слышал или забыл.


[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pzrWI3vhJjI[/MEDIA]


----------



## dzu

красиво , только -- кусочки маловаты )) но, это на любителя.


----------



## shestale

dzu38 написал(а):


> но, это на любителя.


Ага, я тоже по крупнее люблю, они более сочные получаются.


----------



## akok

Знатно шашлык смотрится!


----------



## Кирилл

Жаль едоков нет на фото.


----------



## Phoenix

Ну, приятно познакомиться.
Вот я в Лазаревском, на улице Лазарева и моя фамилия.. Лазарев(ЕЕ):scaut:

А вам слабо ?! (фото прошлого года)


----------



## machito

*Phoenix*, и где фото?


----------



## akok

На сайте одноклассники


----------



## machito

akoK написал(а):


> На сайте одноклассники


Типа в поиске найдёте :sarcastic:


----------



## Phoenix

machito написал(а):


> *Phoenix*, и где фото?


Да, ошибочка вышла, вот.


----------



## akok

как то к стенке поставили


----------



## Phoenix

akoK написал(а):


> как то к стенке поставили



Кирпич итальянский, всё нормально..


----------



## Mila

Место какое красивое. Ну а улов, нет слов...


----------



## shestale

Валера, шикарно!!! На "платнике"? На последней фотке, судя по чешуе и красному плавнику, вы похоже не только карпа ловили.., хотя по усам вроде тоже карп?


----------



## machito

*грум*, отличная рыба и место для рыбалки класс


----------



## Кирилл

Несчастная рыба.
Поймали.
Не съели.
Отпустили.
ъ...неужели я такая никчемная?!

(с) Рыба​


----------



## machito

Кирилл а с чего ты решил что бедную рыбу не сьели :sarcastic:


----------



## грум

machito написал(а):


> Кирилл а с чего ты решил что бедную рыбу не сьели


Николай вы считаете что я врун? В это трудно поверить, но самом деле вся рыба была отпущена.В следующий раз приеду и еще раз поймаю этих карпов.А поесть я могу и в магазине купить.


----------



## Кирилл

грум написал(а):


> В следующий раз приеду и еще раз поймаю этих карпов


Рыба самоубииством покончит.
Утопится от осознания ситуации...


----------



## грум

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Рыба самоубииством покончит.
> Утопится от осознания ситуации...


Иди про критерии читай.


----------



## machito

Валерий видимо я пропустил ваши коменты, вот и не понял почему рыбу не сьели


----------



## Phoenix

Такую Рыбу жалко прибивать..


----------



## Sfera

Валер, завидую))


----------



## machito

как прекрасно......щащлик....


----------



## грум

machito написал(а):


> как прекрасно......щащлик....


machito это не шашлык это намного вкуснее.Это рыба горячего копчения.


----------



## Кирилл

грум написал(а):


> Это рыба горячего копчения


Я такое люблю с пивчиком)))


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> с пивчиком


А мне с пивком рыбка холодного копчения больше нравиться.
А горячего копчения больше всего люблю коптить терпуг, но не Приморский(он мельче), а из океана, он более крупный и даже кажется что вкуснее)))


----------



## machito

Кирилл, я щас наеду, почему свой фейс скрыл 
p.s. вот и снежинки украшают фото, типа анимация 


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Между прочим-техника времен Великой Отечественной!


это труман, мой братишка в 92 на таком работал, техника зверь ))


----------



## Кирилл

Да,труман)
Мы на нем в тайгу на охоту ездили.
Кстати это авто придумала женщина,и равных по проходимости ей до сих пор мало а по выносливости-так вообще не знаю конкурента.
А что мой фейс...кирпичом)
Как на охоту рванем так и фейс будет.


----------



## Arbitr

хой пиплы, я таки вернулся 
из отсюда


Спойлер: Много фоток

























а это на иордане





сеанс педикюра





это Тверия.. вид на Кенерет из окна





ночная Тверия












ну фото с моря выставлять наверно не буду чтоб не сооблазнять ) (морем конечно )


----------



## Sfera

Arbitr написал(а):


> ну фото с моря выставлять наверно не буду чтоб не сооблазнять ) (морем конечно )


хочу!!! фото давай


----------



## Drongo

Денисику, а ты поседел там на одной фотке... На йордане, возле поручней.


----------



## Arbitr

Sfera написал(а):


> хочу!!! фото давай


поискать надо поприличней.. половина на 3 флешках половина на почте..)) разберусь где что - скину.. а пока аклиматизация)))



Drongo написал(а):


> Денисику, а ты поседел там на одной фотке... На йордане, возле поручней.


ну так что ты хочешь..старый пень уже...


----------



## machito

Море, это класс !!!


----------



## Dragokas

Привет, коллективу.
Я - Алекс. Новенький.


----------



## Arbitr

гутен морген Алекс, как грится велком ...


----------



## Mistik

Как-то так


----------



## Drongo

Arbitr написал(а):


> ну так что ты хочешь..старый пень уже..


Ты моложе меня. )) Это ты или со страху в Израиле от смертников так или дефки довели. Одно из двух. ))


----------



## Arbitr

Drongo написал(а):


> Ты моложе меня. )) Это ты или со страху в Израиле от смертников так или дефки довели. Одно из двух. ))


ну по поводу смертников так в россии не меньше терактов только в израиле об этом кричат громче.. вообще у меня сложилось совсем другое впечатление по войне в стране.. или может я циник .. но устроить какой нить теракт там плевое дело.. солдатики ездят с оружием везде.. сел он в автобус ты подошел вырубил его.. забрал оружие пристегнул обойму и стреляй не хочу... а забрать у девченки метр с кепкой возраста 18 лет разве сложно?? эту обстановку страха просто нагнетают.. у нас так же были военные действия между правым и левым берегом днестра.. сейчас стоят миротворцы.. однако не кричим опасно ..ааа, мы в состоянии войны!!..
а девченки это да.. прокололся там конкретно.. хотя может и к лучшему))) там например если я с ней прожил месяц она может подать на меня в суд на алименты, и меня посадят в в долговую тюрьму и будут держать пока не расплачусь а потом еще и депортируют))
вообще там много странного и доходящего до абсурда особо в делах с полицией.
пример, один араб забрался ночью в дом в спальню к девочке и попытался ее изнасиловать, отец услышал крики вбежал в комнату и какие его действия в рамках защиты ребенка?? правильно вломить.. тем более араб увидев - напал на него... но человек раньше чем то там занимался или просто здоровый или так перепугался что в процессе защиты так вломил, что бедный араб получил сотрясение. Итог: араба лечили в больнице за счет отца, отец пожизнено должен выплачивать пецуин (типа штрафа на лечение, каждый месяц!! очень приличную сумму) его ко всему еще и посадили на 10 лет, а араб на свободе.
подраться там не реально тебя сразу же посадят просто позвонив в полицию сказав что ты меня бил или угрожал моей жизни ..приезжает полиция и задерживает тебя причем можешь спокойно получить срок.. там первый раз видел как деруться животами.. то есть толкаются ими.. ничего другого нельзя посадят и пецуин..
что еще, если соседи позвонят в полицию скажут что ты орешь на ребенка или ребенок скажет мама меня обижает не дает гулять не купила игрушку или заставляет есть, вот так пожалуется кому то, то ее могут лишить родительских прав..
хотя отдыхать там супер просто.. я весной снова рвану туда..


----------



## Phoenix

Море, оно разное бывает


----------



## Sfera

Во! народ активизировался к Новому году 
надо с праздника фотки еще


----------



## Sfera

Елки))


----------



## Сашка

Дочка наверное в маму, морковочку так грызла активно)))


----------



## Sfera

яблочки


----------



## Sfera

С Крещением!


----------



## akok

бррр холодюга. Прекрасно выглядишь!


----------



## Arbitr

Машуль, даж не узнать тя...
не знаю что меня может заставить залезть туда.. а еще ты говорила -25 у вас.. у меня только от этой мыси мозги замерзли))


----------



## Кирилл

Arbitr написал(а):


> а еще ты говорила -25 у вас..


Вода то теплее,главное вылезти когда кожа гореть перестала.


----------



## Sfera

да, холодновато в этот раз было
в прошлом году теплее как-то



Arbitr написал(а):


> даж не узнать тя...


чей то не узнать? хвост вырос?))))
Вода в Крещенье она такая))), способствует изменению внешности))))))


*Крещенские морозы приходят не всегда,*
*Но каждый год святою становится вода,*
*Она приносит радость и Божию благодать,*
*И хочется душою светлее, чище стать.*

*И пусть тебе сегодня от радости такой*
*Захочется умыться крещенскою водой*
*И теплотой сердечной всех близких обогреть,*
*И праздничную песню от всей души запеть!*


----------



## glax24

С крещением. Мы сегодня тоже с друзьями ездили купаться. На улице -20.


----------



## machito

Вот, решил тоже показаться с моей лапочкой дочкой.


----------



## SNS-amigo

machito, 
Похожа!


----------



## Кирилл

А я другую фотку помню,там вообще как две капли)


----------



## Сашка

Sfera написал(а):


> да, холодновато в этот раз было
> в прошлом году теплее как-то


а зачем? кроме чисто православных традиций какой в этом смысл? здоровья добавляет?


----------



## Sfera

Сашка, мне? да, добавляет


----------



## icotonev

yes yes yes


----------



## Сашка

Sfera написал(а):


> да, добавляет


ты это постоянно ныряешь в прорубь или водой обливаешься?


----------



## Sfera

Я купаюсь в источнике круглогодично раз/два в неделю. Принцип тот же, только закрытое от людских глаз пространство. 
Хочешь со мной?))))))))


----------



## Сашка

конечно)))


----------



## Chinaski

И я покажусь  я справа само-собой


----------



## Кирилл

А как зовут?


----------



## Chinaski

Артем, я из Смоленска. А слева Олег Гаркуша, из группы АукцЫон, приезжали в наш город прошлой осенью.


----------



## Sfera

галстук модный и чубчик кучерявый у Олежки))

привет, Антон


----------



## Chinaski

> галстук модный и чубчик кучерявый у Олежки))



Бесспорно



> привет, Антон



это вы кому?))


----------



## Sfera

упс, подняли а разбудить забыли..) вся покраснела
Артем, прошу прощения

меня Машей зовут..


----------



## Кирилл

Маша наюморила)


----------



## Chinaski

> меня Машей зовут..



Очень приятно. Ничего страшного, я не обижаюсь на такие мелочи. Раньше меня коллега все время называл Антоном


----------



## Chinaski

> А как зовут?



А Вас как зовут?


----------



## Кирилл

А меня Кирюха)
Забыл что имя только на страничке))
Да там на прежних страницах и фото мое ,и имя было...посмотрите,там многие наши есть.


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Да там на прежних страницах и фото мое ,и имя было...посмотрите,там многие наши есть.


Ага, 


Спойлер


----------



## Кирилл

Главно что б жена не видела)))


----------



## OLENA777

Это я с Василием фото с телефона так-что не ахти


----------



## Кирилл

Василий на что то засмотрелся...


----------



## Chinaski

OLENA777, Вас тут плохо видно
Koza Nozdri, на кошку наверное))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

А это мы с женой хэлоуин празднуем 




Забыл.
Костян я 
А про крещение, отделый респект всем купащмимся. Сам не моржую, но на крещение не пропускаю. Уже лет так 8 подряд купаюсь. Самый кайф ощутил, когда у нас за 40 мороз был. Это словами не передать


----------



## Кирилл

Так, нападки не нужно делать.
Каждый празднует то,что ему по душе.
Если кто не разделяет взгляды - посмотрели фото и идем дальше.


----------



## machito

Ща будет битва полов


----------



## OLENA777

Chinaski написал(а):


> OLENA777, Вас тут плохо видно
> Koza Nozdri, на кошку наверное))


Да я на фото всегда плохо получаюсь да и не люблю фотографироваться.


----------



## machito

OLENA777 написал(а):


> Да я на фото всегда плохо получаюсь да и не люблю фотографироваться.


Так все говорят


----------



## Dark_knight12

Вот как-то так) в армии и уже не в ней)


----------



## Кирилл

Пропустил я как то!


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri, 
Ээ.. Что пропустил то?


----------



## Кирилл

Предновогоднее фото нашего студента!


----------



## fseto

Koza Nozdri, взял тему обновил, а я то думал, кто-то новенький появился.. Эх. — Ложная тревога.. Уходим
ЗЫ. хотя сам тоже обновил), скопрометировали))


----------



## Кирилл

Так вы фото давайте,показывайте.
А то с прошлого года постарели.
Девушки помолодели.
И т.д.


----------



## fseto

Окс, тока поискать надо))


----------



## HotBeer

Всем привет, принимайте новенького, точнее зарегистрирован раньше, но вроде как отписываюсь в первый раз
В миру зовут Русланом)
В кратце о себе, пару образований (оба юридических), но по профессии проработал только пару лет, последние 10 лет занимаюсь работой больше к системному администрированию и прочий эникей. Из хобби очень давно фото, а более последние это акустическая гитара и баскетбол.


----------



## HotBeer

Кстати обратил внимание, что много старожил форума, в том числе "команда форума", далеко не вся тут отписалась, или подробности в закрытых разделах форума?)


----------



## Dragokas

Часть и в закрытых. Специфика форума - Безопасность. Наверное, остальные скрываются


----------



## Chinaski

HotBeer, добро пожаловать! 


HotBeer написал(а):


> далеко не вся тут отписалась


так ведь дело добровольное


----------



## HotBeer

Dragokas написал(а):


> Часть и в закрытых. Специфика форума - Безопасность. Наверное, остальные скрываются


Абсолютно был уверен, что такой ответ и будет. 
Но пожалуй это специфика всех ресурсов, многие не хотят ничего рассказывать дальше ник и ip адреса)


----------



## machito

HotBeer, Руслан привет, рад тебя видеть, знаю твоё направление по киберу, нужна твоя помощь смотри личку.
Кирюха вышел из тени))


----------



## HotBeer

machito, url не воркает...(


machito написал(а):


> Кирюха вышел из тени))


А до этого "он" погряз по мгле?)


----------



## machito

HotBeer, скрывался на половину ))


----------



## Кирилл

Штаны купил теперь весь фоткаюсь)


----------



## HotBeer

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Штаны купил теперь весь фоткаюсь)


Так сказал бы раньше, скинулись бы)


----------



## Кирилл

А...да? Я еще на фоне камрюхи новой хочу сфотографироваться,тока нету ее,может....м?


----------



## Chinaski

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Я еще на фоне камрюхи новой хочу сфотографироваться


а че так слабо берешь?) есть машины и получше)


----------



## HotBeer

Chinaski написал(а):


> есть машины и получше)


Угу, буквально с полгода назад выбор у меня стоял camry vs teane j33, выбор пал в пользу ниссана))


----------



## Кирилл

Chinaski написал(а):


> а че так слабо берешь?


нравицца!


----------



## Chinaski

прекрасная половина нашего форума как всегда скрывается)


----------



## лис.хвост

Chinaski написал(а):


> прекрасная половина нашего форума как всегда скрывается)


исключительно кокетства ради)))


----------



## Кирилл

Маша вон у нас смелая,много фоток!
Давайте ишшо,ЕЛЕНА!


----------



## Chinaski

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Маша вон у нас смелая,много фоток!


да, поддерживаю. Одна Маша смелая из женщин на форуме!
tisha, а вам желаю не отставать)


----------



## machito

очень хочу познакомиться писать в ЛС
походу не поняли)))


----------



## лис.хвост

machito написал(а):


> очень хочу познакомиться писать в ЛС
> походу не поняли)))


Вы уточните кому сообщение, может поймут)))


----------



## machito

tisha, вам)


----------



## Dragokas

А мне написала в ЛС. Уже назначили место встречи ))


----------



## лис.хвост

Dragokas, что ж Вы мои хитрые планы-то всем рассказываете)))))


----------



## Dragokas

Воу, у Вас такой план? Я ведь всего лишь пошутил.


----------



## лис.хвост

Нет, ну Вы посмотрите на него, я к нему со всей душой, так улыбалась очаровательно, а он пошутил!!! Как жить после такого?........ *начинает картинно падать в обморок*


----------



## Кирилл

Я так понимаю характерами сойдетесь с нами)


----------



## лис.хвост

Koza Nozdri, всегда готов, как Гагарин и Титов)))))


----------



## Dragokas

Браво, сударыня, Ваша улыбка столь очаровательна, что озаряет даже самые холодные и недоступные ращелины души, которые не может согреть обычное Солнце. Теперь я с удовольствием подхвачу Вас, чтобы не дать упасть в обморок. )))


----------



## лис.хвост

Постойте, сударь, не торопитесь, с недавних пор я начала сомневаться в серьезности Ваших намерений


----------



## dzu

"Сайт знакомств"..какой то.


----------



## Dragokas

dzu, тсс. Здесь все продумано. 

Елена, а я вот тоже сомневаюсь в Ваших намерениях. Вот если бы Вы показали свою улыбку, то я поверю.


----------



## Кирилл

Стас,удочеряй!!!


----------



## лис.хвост

Dragokas написал(а):


> dzu, тсс. Здесь все продумано.
> 
> Елена, а я вот тоже сомневаюсь в Ваших намерениях. Вот если бы Вы показали свою улыбку, то я поверю.


Не можем же мы все сегодня переделать, надо что-то и на завтра оставить))))


----------



## SNS-amigo

> *На форуме принято:*
> 4. Для личного общения между участниками использовать ЛС.


Так-с...


----------



## mike 1

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Стас,удочеряй!!!


----------



## akok

Много стеснительности на мой взгляд


----------



## лис.хвост

akok, я работаю над собой, по-моему прогресс на лицо))))


----------



## Кирилл

Фон темноват для моих стареньких глазьев...
Фото в душе?
Тогда о стеснительности речи нет))


----------



## лис.хвост

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Фон темноват для моих стареньких глазьев...
> Фото в душе?
> Тогда о стеснительности речи нет))


Фулиган


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Фон темноват для моих стареньких глазьев...


Ну прям вообще старик)))


----------



## Кирилл

Так у меня год за три)


----------



## GvU

Sfera написал(а):


> дружно сканируем паспорт)).


 а какую страницу


----------



## Sfera

семейное положение и дети)


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Обновлюсь ка я на фоне сосулины майской


----------



## machito

привет Оля


----------



## Phoenix

oliviya16 написал(а):


> Привет, я Оля, будем знакомы)


Яндекс.Картинки
Что, что ?


----------



## machito

oliviya16 написал(а):


> Привет, я Оля, будем знакомы)


Оля, покажи личико)


----------



## HotBeer

Это я в молодости, ну в смысле до 30)))


----------



## Кирилл

Значит жизнь после 30 есть))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

После 30 жизнь становится все интересней и интересней ))


----------



## marni

Оживлю немного темку )))

Марина из Ростовской области ,Семикаракорского района. (поселок такой маленький ,что его нет на карте около 100 человек проживает)


----------

